# Season Premier of Law and Order: CI



## Raerae (Sep 20, 2006)

Ugh... I love this show but omg...  It's like reading a scary serial murder novel...  I'm like freaked out...  3 bodies... 3 girls around my age..  

Not to mention to detective chick is kidnapped by the serial killer too...  

Scary


----------



## Lady_MAC (Sep 20, 2006)

I love that show! It has seriously helped me during my Law class


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 20, 2006)

2 of my FAVORITE shows ever


----------



## rubixio (Sep 21, 2006)

I dont like what Dick Wolf did with it. He said they were making it more character based (the opposite of what L&O is) and eh...I didnt like the flashes of light during 'dramatic moments'. 

I dont watch the episodes with Chris Noth so we'll see how Vincent's character develops now.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Sep 22, 2006)

Gosh dangit...I missed the season premiere *kicks self*


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Oct 3, 2006)

Im not a big CI fan but i watch it when its on..but I loveeeeeeeeeeee SVU
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















 oh chris meloni 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







..the things I would do to you haha


----------

